# Would you visit a resort in Nassau that is not beach front?



## boyblue (Apr 22, 2006)

The thing is, Beach front property in Nassau is extremely expensive which translates into high prices & high MF's.  Would you own/visit a resort in Nassau if it was not on the beach?  

Or I guess I should ask, what would get you to visit a resort in Nassau that is not on the beach.  Would you need tons of amenities on property or , would proximity to amenities be good enough?

To paraphrase the line from field of dreams, if we built it, would you come?


----------



## geekette (Apr 22, 2006)

I, personally, need to be on the beach, living in landlocked Indiana.  I could hack walking across the street or 2 blocks (I could go further, but would want to be close enuf to hear the surf from my unit.  I wouldn't need the beach property to have a ton of amenities.  

Non-beach should at least have a shuttle to the beach if it's more than 5 blocks (thinking of families with strollers and beach toys), a view of the beach would be great, and possibly have an agreement with a beach chair/umbrella vendor to provide them (I love that at Solara Surfside).   Nice pool, great hot tub.  Beyond that, I don't use a lot of resort amenities and would mostly be going to Nassau for the beach and sites, so proximity to lots of stuff should appeal to most visitors.


----------



## gmarine (Apr 22, 2006)

boyblue said:
			
		

> The thing is, Beach front property in Nassau is extremely expensive which translates into high prices & high MF's.  Would you own/visit a resort in Nassau if it was not on the beach?
> 
> Or I guess I should ask, what would get you to visit a resort in Nassau that is not on the beach.  Would you need tons of amenities on property or , would proximity to amenities be good enough?
> 
> To paraphrase the line from field of dreams, if we built it, would you come?



For me, not a chance. Considering there is Atlantis across the bridge and the new monster complex being built in Nassau, the demand for a resort not on the beach would be low.

The main reason for visiting the islands is to be on the beach. You can have all the pools, activities etc and it wont matter. You can get those things much cheaper and closer in areas of the US.


----------



## gshipley (Apr 22, 2006)

boyblue said:
			
		

> Would you own/visit a resort in Nassau if it was not on the beach?



Not a chance.


----------



## Dave M (Apr 22, 2006)

Agree. Not a chance. 

If I'm going that far for a beach vacation, I want to be *on* the beach.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 22, 2006)

Lots of timesahres in Hawaii are not on the beach and that didn't seem to deter people from going. Is Nassau that much different from Hawaii?


----------



## Aldo (Apr 22, 2006)

Speaking personally, I really like to be right ON the beach.  I do like Les Cottages  de Lonvilliers in St. Martin, which is maybe 3 minutes walk from the beach...the place is very cozy, small (15 units) with a nice owner and nice guests who you actually get to know if you speak French, so I make an exception in their case.  But generally speaking, it's got to be on the beach.

Amenties aren't that important.  Set and Setting.  Location, location, location.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Apr 23, 2006)

Prefer beachfront.


----------



## grest (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd prefer beachfront, but if it was a block or less, I might go for it...if nothing else was available and I just had to go then.
Connie


----------



## Island_Hopper (Apr 23, 2006)

I would but the grounds would have to be beautiful and the units would have to have a nice view of some sort.  Also, the beach would have to be close and the resort would have to offer facilities at the beach, preferably including beverage service.  And it really would have to be a great deal cheaper than a beachfront resort.


----------



## Tia (Apr 23, 2006)

*2¢*

Never been to Nassau, so maybe missing part of the whole picture. We own two different resorts on one Carribean island, one on the beach and the other is not. The one that is not has terrific views and a few other things we enjoy. When we want to go to the beach we jump into the rental car, then go to one of many island beaches, or even to the next island. We can be at the resort with the beach and still jump into the rental and go to a different beach or out to dinner.


----------



## Kathleen (Apr 23, 2006)

Hello boyblue,

A few years ago, I spent five days at the Comfort Inn across the street from the Atlantis. We had full use of the beach, pools and watersports at the Atlantis.  We got  a deal as breakfast and R/T airport transportation were provided. They tossed in a dinner cruise(Not much of a boat trip but included the bus to get there and free booze). We got free drink from the bar at the Comfort Inn each night. The desk gave us a coupon book for super discounts at local restaurants. Most included a free drink with dinner.  I'd give you more info but after all of the free drinks, that's all that I can remember.

So, with the exception of a package deal that had access to something beachfront and super...No, I wouldn't choose a non beachfront in Nassau. I know that the Atlantis is really Paradise Island, but many folks group the area. 

Kathleen


----------



## boyblue (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks for the responses guys I think I've gotten a pretty clear picture but keep em comming.


----------



## deabic (Apr 24, 2006)

I also vote on the beach...but if it were very close to the beach and had a great view of other things...definitely would consider it.


----------



## Carolinian (Apr 24, 2006)

For a timeshare exchange, it would depend on what I was trading.  For my tiger trader, I wouldn't trade for a non-beach, and probably not for a couple of other solid traders.  I would consider trading an SA week for non-beach.

If I am renting, it would depend on the difference in cost.  I have enjoyed staying at the Buena Vista, a really atmosheric late 18th century British Colonial mansion that is not on the beach.  The ambiance and the price on that one make up for not being on the beach.  I have also tried to find a room at Greycliffe, another 18th century mansion a few blocks away, but have not been succesful in finding a room there at the times I was going.


----------



## boyblue (Apr 25, 2006)

Man Caro I really appreciate that insight.  I've been thinking along the lines of new & modern but the answer might well be in a historical/vintage locale.


----------



## caribbean (Apr 25, 2006)

If it was a really classy, high grade Gold Crown with top of the line units, great pool, free internet, no extra charges for electricity, etc. on a really nice beach. And if they provided prompt transportation to the beach, had chairs, umbrellas, towels, etc. on beach site, with bathroom facilities and basic beach bar. And if the place and beach is not too crowed. And if the cost of points or weeks trade value was reasonable, I'd go. I hate going to a beach for an entire day with no real facilites or bar capabilities. JMHO


----------



## Banker (Apr 28, 2006)

My husband owns at Club Land'Or on Paradise Island and we go the same week each year( in October).  We have met folks over the years  and we all go the same week.  It is not on the beach, but we love their pool and the place because it is only 72 units...It is soooo small compared to others that I own and have traded into thru RCI, but is so unlike any others.  We have made good friends.  We love the pool bar and being able to charge stuff to our room and pay when we want.  It is walking distance to the ocean, we just can't see it, instead we get a view of the mega yachts at Atlantis.  Normally I would say I want the ocean, but this is a special case for us...Between riptides, jelly fish, sharks and sand getting in my suit, sometimes I prefer a pool!


----------



## Dani (Apr 30, 2006)

No...unless it was the Comfort Suites or another resort nearby that had access to the Atlantis.  I know some people that have stayed downtown Nassau at the Ambassador I believe that has a so-called beach and also will take people to a beach and they hated every minute of it.


----------



## akbmusic (May 3, 2006)

No way! Not a chance! That's a major part of the Caribbean's appeal for us.


----------



## mjs (May 4, 2006)

I stayed at Harborside last summer.  I loved Atlantis, but it is not what I consider on the beach.  Wait for shuttle, ride shuttle, walk through buildings, walk by all the pools etc,, it took about 20 minutes. to get to the beach.  I love the islands, but need to be on the beach.


----------



## quiltergal (May 4, 2006)

If I were to stay at a resort that was not on the beach it would have to have some excellent ammenities to compensate for no beach.  (Larger rooms, posh decore, outrageous pool, spa, great restaurants, and a free shuttle to the beach)  The beach is the reason most of us go to Hawaii or the Caribbean.


----------

